# Samsung HW-Q950A HDMI inputs



## fpsanti (Dec 22, 2021)

Hi,

If I buy a Samsung HW-Q950A I understand I'll have to connect it via the eARC HDMI port of my TV. Then I'd have to plug all my other devices to my soundbar input ports.
The Samsung HW-Q950A has 2x HDMI inputs.

What if I have to connect:
-Apple TV
-Blu ray disc player -
Jvc XP EXT1 headset

How can I do that?
Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is connect the Apple and blu-ray player to the TV, then HDMI out from the TV to the JVC.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fpsanti (Dec 22, 2021)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The only thing I can think of is connect the Apple and blu-ray player to the TV, then HDMI out from the TV to the JVC.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


My TV has 1xeARC HDMI 2.1 AND 3X HDMI 2.0b.
Same for the JVC.
The SB has instead 1xeARC HDMI 2.1 AND 2X HDMI 2.0b.

It seems that no matter what I do I'm going to lose some quality due to HDMI 2.0b ports.
Probably I'm going to connect as follows:
TV eArc to SB eArc.
Apple TV, Blue Ray to SB.
JVC to TV.

Does it make sense? Or shall I instead buy a HDMI 2.1 switch?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

From what I see, only a few gaming consoles and PC graphics cards benefit from 2.1. There is virtually no TV or movie programming utilizing its capabilities.

Be that as it may, anytime you “mix and match” components with different resolution capabilities in a system, it can’t be better than the weakest link. If 2.1 is that much of a concern, you’ll need 2.1-capable equipment from top to bottom.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## fpsanti (Dec 22, 2021)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> From what I see, only a few gaming consoles and PC graphics cards benefit from 2.1. There is virtually no TV or movie programming utilizing its capabilities.
> 
> Be that as it may, anytime you “mix and match” components with different resolution capabilities in a system, it can’t be better than the weakest link. If 2.1 is that much of a concern, you’ll need 2.1-capable equipment from top to bottom.
> 
> ...


I'm still confused. If I connect the TV and soundbar using the eArc, where do I connect my headphones? There are no other HDMI output ports neither on TV or SB. The headphones requires HDMI to play Atmos which otherwise won't work on Toslink.

Would this work (see pic)?


----------

